# Chinga @ His New Home



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well Chinga moved, his settled in quite well. Here are the pics.

Ready to ride, in my road riding gear --



Chinga checking out the new gate and making sure its his rug,



The new paddock, check out all the room --




Aww cuddles with mum --



Going for a wander and checking the place out --


Coming back to make sure mum hasn't left him --



Finally found the water trough, Oh yeahh and lets splash in it --



Needing a lay down after a hard ride ---




Time to hop up now --



More pictures to come.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=812707&id=1271516909http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=812707&id=1271516909


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww, Yay for Chinga.
Plenty of room to run.
And that mini is just adorable.
I think its a camera hog, its in like nearly all the photos.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

no just stalks Chinga, there is two minis, Merlin just isn't in the pics.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha, I wanna mini!
How is Chinga going? Is he settling in alright and making friends?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you seriously wear all that reflectice gear just because you were riding on the footpath?

The mini is cute.


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't you think it's abit over the top to wear reflective gear on the road, I'm sure people can see you in a normal t-shirt, They seem to manage to see me...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Some parts were quite busy, and I swear some people are blind around here, dad works on the road so his kinda protective of that because he always has to wear it when he is working on the roads so I get to wear it when I ride on the road, and also I rode past some other people riding beside the road - and they had the vest and a similar shirt on as well. I was riding on roads to, not just footpaths.

Chinga is settling in okay, one problem is the mini's are glued to him and I tired riding, they basically chased us (someone suggested chasing them back?) The mini's tend to annoy him a bit, so they are not really friends but Chinga enjoys the company.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

You'll notice in my other thread it said beside the road and this one I said on the road, the plans changed.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

aw he looks content in his new home!! very cute indeed


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Can you pen the mini's else where, so they don't run out in front of Chinga? I would be concerned of actually running over them like a herd of sheep or goats...Lol!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

haha!!!! i can't wait till our comp!!! YAY!! i am soooo super dooper excited!!!! YAY!! YIPEE!!! i am a little over excited!!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL! I love the stalker pony, xD.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

yes we do wear all that because there are IDIOTS that think it is funny to beep their horns and yell out the window when there is a horse being ridden!! And I wear that because i go out trial riding and usually come back when it is getting dark so i want cars to see me!! it is like you walking over the road at night in full black and no one seeing you and then they hit you!!! And alot of people wear that where we (ME and CHINGAZMYBOY) live as the area doesn't have many horses out and about!!!


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> haha!!!! i can't wait till our comp!!! YAY!! i am soooo super dooper excited!!!! YAY!! YIPEE!!! i am a little over excited!!


you no that is really random zog!!!!!!! but any way.... ohhhhhhhh chinga is so cute!!!!!!!!!! and i love the mini but he's no were as cute as chinga!!!!!!!! hehe haha can't wait till tomorrow we can do our project!!!!! ooo yay!!! lol!!!!! will i get to see chinga tommorrow!!!???? i hope i can cause i haven't seen him in ages!!!!!! oo and maddie won't all of this moving, excite chinga!!!!?????? cause it might change his behavour for saturday!!!(her comp)!!!!!!! welll anyway ask your mum if i can come with you when u go to the comp!!!!!!!!! anyway he looks soooo cute!!!!!!! can't wait to c him!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Eh mini's I offically hate them one of them kicked Chinga in the face -- over Chinga's food, so as soon as possible Im grabbing the yards from the farm to feed him in and for the mini's to go in at riding times.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

awwww poor chinga, hope he is ok after that kick, cheeky minis, you should see me when i ride at night, i have a reflective fleece exercise rug on with a hole for the saddle, yellow reflective pants, and reflective jacket and of course reflective boots, bridle bands and tail wrap, you could say i glow but i dont know anyone else that rides in my area at all so cars are always shocked to come across a horse


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Hehe, the mini's are so cute! He looks happy 



Twistedd said:


> Don't you think it's abit over the top to wear reflective gear on the road, I'm sure people can see you in a normal t-shirt, They seem to manage to see me...


No..If someone was to hit/scare her horse and the parents would like to sue them for the damage, the person can't use the excuse "I didn't see them." I see a lot of people around here wear reflective gear on themselves and the horse, when people see you hopefully they will go slightly slower and not make stupid noises to scare the horse. You would also hope that the rider would put the safety of the horse first.


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

They are sooo mean.... i hope chinga feels better soon!!!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yehh, I wanted to put gear on him, but the move came up the day before and I didn't have any gear for him, apart from his bright yellow tail band.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't really ride in reflective gear that often. If Its getting close to dark or the road is busy, I'll put on my vest, and put a reflective boots on Ness, but most people know how to slow down. And if they don't they get a rude hand signal.
Poor Chinga. Hope he's ok. Minis are cute, but I've seen a few little evil ones at shows. Hehe.


----------

